# When a customer asks you to "come in".



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I had a disabled lady have me come into her home. It felt really uncomfortable. I know we're not suppose to go in people's houses, but is this an exception?

I really wanted to leave the food at her door instead. Thoughts???


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I had a disabled lady have me come into her home. It felt really uncomfortable. I know we're not suppose to go in people's houses, but is this an exception?
> 
> I really wanted to leave the food at her door instead. Thoughts???


I didn't know we weren't supposed to go into people's houses.....?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

NEVER.. EVER.. Go into someone's house.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I didn't know we weren't supposed to go into people's houses.....?


If I remember correctly, it was in the training video. Not going into people's houses is a safety issue.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> If I remember correctly, it was in the training video. Not going into people's houses is a safety issue.


Good to know. Not that I would ever, but I had no idea it was in the books.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

IERide said:


> NEVER.. EVER.. Go into someone's house.


That's exactly what I was thinking, at the moment.



Pax Collector said:


> Good to know. Not that I would ever, but I had no idea it was in the books.


Makes sense, 18yo girls do this job, so assault is easier for trapped victims.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking, at the moment.
> 
> 18yo girls do this job, so assault is easier for trapped victims.


True that.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Careful out there, people.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I'm sorry but if a disabled person with a remote unlocking door asks me to walk the food to them... I will do it. Just be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

andaas said:


> Just be aware of your surroundings.


That, and the smell...

Needless to say, I was out of there so fast, her head was spinning. I felt sick, for an hour afterwards.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

IERide said:


> NEVER.. EVER.. Go into someone's house.


With out protection Lol


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Next time take one of the napkins and create nose plugs for yourself. If you can't smell it the memory of it will not be as bad. You can endure some really serious gross stuff if you can't smell it.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Going into a house is no different than some hoods. I got a 30 dollar tip by taking this lady's order into the house.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> With out protection Lol


nose protection


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

How about if you work for GH catering big orders...you leave the food outside?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I went in to someone’s apartment recently that had knee surgery. No tip though I should have made him get that shit


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MykUberBoy said:


> How about if you work for GH catering big orders...you leave the food outside?


IDK, I haven't had a catering order on DD.

For postjerks, catering was mainly office buildings, so leaving food on a table inside was no problem.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> IDK, I haven't had a catering order on DD.
> 
> For postjerks, catering was mainly office buildings, so leaving food on a table inside was no problem.


The reason I asked... during the super bowl... I made a large delivery on one of the Massion here in Los Angeles hills/mountain. So this people was busy watching the game. And the owner goes "yeah you can put everything on the buffet table." So Should I say, "No, you put it yourself mister. I ain't entering nobody's house/home!" Or obey and politely go in and out of their home while unloading trays after trays of foods! So I guess there is an exception on every rule(s), esp. if the Tip was good.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MykUberBoy said:


> The reason I asked... during the super bowl... I made a large delivery on one of the Massion here in Los Angeles hills/mountain. So this people was busy watching the game. And the owner goes "yeah you can put everything on the buffet table." So Should I say, "No, you put it yourself mister. I ain't entering nobody's house/home!" Or obey and politely go in and out of their home while unloading trays after trays of foods! So I guess there is an exception on every rule(s), esp. if the Tip was good.


I go on a 'case by case' basis...some deliveries are like that. Most are not.

Expect problems, and when there are no problems... be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

There is a guy that orders once a week in my area and he is bed ridden and remote unlocks his apartment. I have delivered to him 10 times, $5 tip every time and really nice guy. It can be worth it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I have some advice on the matter...

99.999% of the time it's a really really bad idea.

Sometimes I will carry luggage to or from the door.. that is where i draw the line. It's a firm hard line.

"Come in"

"Id rather not my shoes are really grimy"
Usually ends it right there...


But going in is both a safety risk and a LEGAL risk.


.

What if they accuse you of stealing something?

Am i being paranoid or are these not the same A-hats who falsely accuse of everything and everything between using the wrong car, having extra people in the car... speeding... ect ect ect..

What if they accuse you of stealing a laptop or jewelry?

Your dash camera will show you NOT entering their house, and that is a huge protection, and also a reason why you might consider not backing in.

Your dash camera can't protect you if you go inside.

The last time i can think of the customer had suitcases piled up in the entry way and their house had a roundabout with a 12 car garage and a fountain...
I couldn't no-show from in front of the house because i SOO far from the road the system didn't detect i was at the correct address.... NOT A JOKE!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

andaas said:


> I'm sorry but if a disabled person with a remote unlocking door asks me to walk the food to them... I will do it. Just be aware of your surroundings.


Did it recently..she was in wheelchair in assisted living home.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I made a UCR student meet me in the parking lot today. haha. They did not expect or like that. I did, very much.


----------

